# Happy Birthday...



## Nummi (Feb 2, 2002)

I just want to be the first person to say Happy Birthday to  Matrix Agent.  Feb 5th.  Have a good one.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 3, 2002)

How bout this? Pretty cool! Thanks numster!


----------



## Nummi (Feb 3, 2002)

No problem man


----------



## Nummi (Feb 3, 2002)

so... what do you want for your B-Day ?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 3, 2002)

One word: iPod


----------



## Nummi (Feb 3, 2002)

I hope your parents have a money tree in the back yard


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 3, 2002)

More of a Family + Relatives + Christmas $ + my own money.

Like a $ tree, but a little more complex.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 3, 2002)

my b-day is the 4th... what year u born in matrix?


----------



## Nummi (Feb 3, 2002)

I am not a stalker... ithink he was born in 1985... same as me. Happy B-Day to you too BlingBling. Are you going to be 15 Bling?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 3, 2002)

yup...

i already bought my own damn birthday present... new iMac w/ iPod (and some other accessories like miniDV camera, printer, digital camera, and formac studio, just to name a few )


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 3, 2002)

Hey. When do I have to say "Happy Birthday"? Is European time earlier or later than yours??????


----------



## edX (Feb 3, 2002)

good question alexandert. it is 12:36 am on feb. 3 in calif.
what time and DATE is it for you right now?


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 3, 2002)

Its

11:14:52AM
and
Sun 03.02.02


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 3, 2002)

What does that say us???????   

Im later!!!!


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 3, 2002)

Happy Birthday Matrix Agent
Happy Birthday BlingBling 3k12


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 3, 2002)

Yep!


----------



## edX (Feb 3, 2002)

you are ahead of us.  when you report 11:14 am feb3, it is 2:14am feb in calf. - pst(pacific standard time)

so you are 8 hrs ahead of me and 5 hrs ahead of phil 

exactly what country are you in?


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 3, 2002)

Germany!

By the way... Your last post was the 6000th of "All thoughts Non-Technical"!

CONGRATULATIONS TO US!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 3, 2002)

Now my birthday really is special!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 3, 2002)

Cool. That beats an iPod anyday.


----------



## edX (Feb 4, 2002)

so do i get some sort of prize for being the 6000th non techie post? like maybe a free ball of string or rubberbands or a shopping spree at walmart 

if it is walmart, i will wait til tuesday to use it on new releases that are lower than phil's score (or something like that) 

better yet, give my free prize to phil as a birthday present


----------



## edX (Feb 4, 2002)

well, according to my clock which is set by a timeserver with little delay in booting, it is now the 5th and time to officially wish Phil a HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY  !!!!!!  

everyone be sure and stop by Herve's bar and grill to party with with Phil. We'll have live performances by Incubus and Frank Zappa.  

and what kind if present should we get you Phil?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 5, 2002)

Happy bday matrix!
(now get rid of the elf hat and put on a party hat )


----------

